# Who else is using a metric tape measure?



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't try and convert, just measure in metric.

Using a metric tape for trim work is more simple then your imperial tape measure.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Using a metric tape for trim work is more simple then your imperial tape measure.


Only if you're doing more than just measuring. :no:

They still have RCHs in either system.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

But, the measurements come out to whole MM or if I want to be anal, .5 mm.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

why don't we all go to a metric time system too?

"what time is it?"

"76:84"

100 hrs in a day 
100 min in an hour 
100 sec in a min, etc,

I grew up with a commie system.

I operate with a hybrid system.

weight=lbs
speed= mph, or km/h
distance measurement=inch/ft
temp=celcius/farenheit.

I used a metric tape once when installing baseboard on a house, I felt like a fairy. _not that there is anything wrong with being a fairy_


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Irrelevant. In the real world, you're going to have to find millimeter marks in between the CM marks, so it equates to the same thing.
> 
> The only advantage to metric is that it makes the math more convenient, and therefore yes, less prone to error. But forcing those who've spent a lifetime thinking in inches to switch to metric would create errors for years. :laughing:


Hey, I never suggested that we outright drop the imperial system. I would bet it's a lot easier to do trim work using a metric tape versus counting to the 16th. But, if Johnny carpenter wants to use the imperial on his job, it's his right. 

I predict there will be a time when materials will come in metric, engineers/archetechts will design with metric. It takes more energy to fight that battle, than simply learn the difference between "centi", "deci" kilo,...etc. As mentioned earlier, it's a lot easier to read the metric side of the tape measure.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use both, but when getting into cuts and measurements that need to be precise then i use metric. Europe use both systems and they can get along just fine.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

*Electric tape measure?*

Cordless or line voltage?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I own several metric tape measures, but have not used them in a couple years since I no longer do plumbing work.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't understand why Canada tried switching to metric. You can never switch completely, to do that, every mill that produces drywall, lumber, etc. would have to change all their equipment. How much would it cost to do that? Who would pay for it? No one. 

So now Canada uses a mixed system, got to switch back and forth between metric and feet and inches. Oh yeah makes it way easier... :blink:


----------



## jvf (Jun 18, 2011)

*metric measuring? you bet!*

I started my career doing remodels. After repairing or modifying several walls I soon observed that few things remained on a “standard” construction layout, especially stud lengths, blocking, etc. After fighting a standard tape measure for several days, I said to my cousin “nuts with this, I’m going to find us some metric (on both sides) tapes”. Productivity soared and we never looked back.


Several years later (and still long before conversion calculators), as I apprenticed under a crusty old land surveyor, we were going through the laborious process of converting a complicated foundation layout from ft/inches to decimal ft. I almost collapsed in hysterics as he remarked in distain “the only people who deal with feet and inches are whores and carpenters”.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I use one every time it snows and I don't want to go to work:











:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This post back again! Well since I last posted I have converted about 6 people to metric. Once they figure out that adding up metric measurements is so much easier than imperial they are in the next day with a metric tape. Only take them about 10 mins to get used to it also.


----------



## holmesismyhero (Jun 6, 2011)

Favourite Metric conversion story.

I remember when we in Canada went metric back in the 70's. My buddy worked for a cable company as an installer. I was at his shop, bidding on a used van, when one of his co-workers came in.

They had been forced to buy new metric tools for some of the work they did, and each installer was responsible for his own tools. So this guys says:

"Did you see the new notice? We have to buy new metric crescent wrenches."

My buddy goes off the handle. Starts ranting about everything from the cheap ass company making them buy tools on their tiny non-union wage through the government changing to metric... about 2 minutes into the rant he stops. Light goes on.

"Metric crescent wrenches?"

The look on his face was classic, and his buddy, who's smirk had developed into a full on grin by the end of the rant starts laughing his arse off.

Classic....

Yes, its a pain, converting metric to imperial (that's what inches and feet are referred to. You guys should have gome metric after the tea party...). Butg metric does have its uses. And when you are working in metric, it does make a lot of things easier (half of 46.5 cm is 23.25cm, but half of 19 3/8 inches takes a second to calculate, and it is easier for a mistake to be made).

The curse of Babel extends to the world of measurements... although I do like measuring weight in stones... 20 stone 4 pounds sounds downright skinny...


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The metric system is far more usable and logical.

If you have any questions, just ask your kids or grand-kids since they have no problem doing either, but will always go to metric because it is easier, more accurate and makes more sense.

A couple of years ago I was with a company that bought some major European equipment and a friend of mine did the concrete work and foundations and had to set the anchor bolts. He was a little disturbed with something different, but got smart and bought metric tapes to get the work done right. - Now he wishes more drawings were in metric from a standpoint of fewer errors and speed/ease. All his crews have the dual tapes. If you ask the what 10 mm is, they will answer "the thickness of a good mortar joint" instead of 3/8" (3.8750 inches). It is easy to add and multiply by 10s or 100s by adding or subtracting zeros.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I do all my calculations in imperial and order concrete in cu.meters


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I still use the old standby "pubic system" ...just add or subtract a C hair....:laughing:


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

And we are locked into qwerty keyboards (English system) instead of dvorak keyboards (metric system).
http://books.google.com/books?id=26...&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

holmesismyhero said:


> Yes, its a pain, converting metric to imperial (that's what inches and feet are referred to. You guys should have gome metric after the tea party...). Butg metric does have its uses. And when you are working in metric, it does make a lot of things easier (half of 46.5 cm is 23.25cm, but half of 19 3/8 inches takes a second to calculate, and it is easier for a mistake to be made).


I too must admit after learning the metric system, it is easier to work with ..No fractions! But to the imperial systems defence , most don't understand enough about fractions. To half fractions you double the bottom number. I was a machinists for yrs and the cnc equipment was all in metric. Prints came in all the time in imperial, so I had to convert all the time. To get metric mm from imperial decimal you multiple by 25.4 ,and divide to go the other way. If you cm use 2.54.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

It's too bad they didn't make the metre the same length as the yard (i.e. 36 inches) instead of a fraction of the distance from the equator to the North Pole. 

Personally I don't really care what system I use. I just want the same system on both sides of my tape measure and I wish I only had to use one system for everything. Why should I have to buy two sets of sockets, two sets of allen keys etc.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sisyphus said:


> It's too bad they didn't make the metre the same length as the yard (i.e. 36 inches) instead of a fraction of the distance from the equator to the North Pole.
> 
> Personally I don't really care what system I use. I just want the same system on both sides of my tape measure and I wish I only had to use one system for everything. Why should I have to buy two sets of sockets, two sets of allen keys etc.


Amen


----------



## holmesismyhero (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been using the metric system for money since I was a kid... 100 pennies in a dollar, etc...

Could you imagine 12 cents(inches) to a dime(foot), 3 dimes(feet) to a quarter(yard)... how much is that Latte?

10 finger, 10 toes, we were born metric.

(OK, two eyes, two ears and thirty two teeth (except for Alabama and Arkansas...) and twenty four ribs... but we don't count with our teeth...)


----------

